# How old does a foal have to be to travel?



## Doormouse (19 February 2011)

Sorry guys, I am going to be sorely trying your patience by the end of this foal thing I'm afraid.

Having asked when my mare might be due and realising that not yet is the answer I have another problem.

We are due to move house on 1st May and the horses are moving too (2 hours away).  How old would the foal need to be to be safe to travel?


----------



## illy89 (19 February 2011)

My foal travelled back from stud at 2weeks old. We put straw down in our trailer and took the partitions out and cross tied Mum. It was about 40min journey and she was fine!!


----------



## Vickijay (19 February 2011)

Mine travelled at 3 days old due to unforseen circumstance at the stud where she was born. It was only a 20 min journey though but it took me about double that as drove so carefully! We took all the partitions out of my truck (which is a big 3 horse/4 pony) put lots of bedding in and they were fine, the baby lay down most of the journey!


----------



## Aredis (19 February 2011)

You will be just fine.

We foal ours at home and travel them back to stud with the mares at around three weeks.

Make sure you get a headcollar on first in the couple of days and handle them lots to make life easier.

Tie mare in box and leave foals loose, big open space with no obstructions or rails to get under.


----------



## irishdraught (20 February 2011)

Under the animal welfare in transit rules if you are using a company to transport your foal, the foal is clased as unfit unless its' navel has healed. 

I would say 2-3 weeks old would be the norm'.

Make sure there are no gaps where the ramp meets the body and nothing for the foal to get stuck under. Just go steady and all will be just fine.


----------



## Doormouse (20 February 2011)

Thank you everyone, that is a great relief (as long as she doesn't hang on till the end of April!).  I am going to get a transport company who travel alot of mares and foals to do it because my lorry has a big non removal metal bar and I don't think that will be the best idea for the baby.


----------

